# How to take defaults in port installs



## blah44 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is probably a silly question, but is there a simple way to have my ports select all the default options when I run `make install`? I hardly know what 10% of these options are, and I want my machine to compile away without my babysitting it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 24, 2013)

Place below code in your /etc/make.conf:

```
BATCH=yes
```

As another option, you could just use the PKGNG repositories and skip building all together: https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng


----------



## kpa (Nov 24, 2013)

I've noticed setting BATCH doesn't work anymore as expected. Setting NO_DIALOG worked for me, it basically makes the config part of the build process to be skipped. For example:

`make -C /usr/ports/net/mtr -D NO_DIALOG install clean`


----------

